# Hi I'm Gary and my wife denies me her body



## gary011

Hi, my name is Gary and I have been married to Christy for five years. I begged her to fulfil my ultimate fantasy and let another guy make love to her. She has an incredible body and keeps herself in great shape. Finally, she agreed and set down some rules. She told me that she could only have one guy make love with her and, if she was going to have sex with Greg, a guy who she met at the gym, she would not have sex with me. I had to choose, I was excited and agreed that she should have him. "It will be a total sex ban," Christy told me, "No touching, no seeing me naked, nothing! Do you still want me to have sex with him?"
"Yes!" I begged.
She explained that all the time that she's intimate with him, she wouldn't be intimate with me, she wouldn't even undress in front of me, I agreed and she finally slept with Greg. That was five months ago and to this day, she has not even let me see her in her bra. We are still very loving and close, but no sex. When she sleeps with me from Monday through Thursday, she wears a bra, panties, tee shirt and shorts and I have to wear shorts. She changes in the bathroom and I am forbidden to see or touch her. The only intimacy we have are passionate kisses. I am okay for now with this situation and lust after her so much, I kind of like the denial, it is keeping me permanently hard. I'm curious what other members think of our lifestyle. She sleeps with Greg every weekend in our guest bedroom.


----------



## Betrayedone

You asked for it, Jocko......


----------



## personofinterest

gary011 said:


> Hi, my name is Gary and I have been married to Christy for five years. I begged her to fulfil my ultimate fantasy and let another guy make love to her. She has an incredible body and keeps herself in great shape. Finally, she agreed and set down some rules. She told me that she could only have one guy make love with her and, if she was going to have sex with Greg, a guy who she met at the gym, she would not have sex with me. I had to choose, I was excited and agreed that she should have him. "It will be a total sex ban," Christy told me, "No touching, no seeing me naked, nothing! Do you still want me to have sex with him?"
> "Yes!" I begged.
> She explained that all the time that she's intimate with him, she wouldn't be intimate with me, she wouldn't even undress in front of me, I agreed and she finally slept with Greg. That was five months ago and to this day, she has not even let me see her in her bra. We are still very loving and close, but no sex. When she sleeps with me from Monday through Thursday, she wears a bra, panties, tee shirt and shorts and I have to wear shorts. She changes in the bathroom and I am forbidden to see or touch her. The only intimacy we have are passionate kisses. I am okay for now with this situation and lust after her so much, I kind of like the denial, it is keeping me permanently hard. I'm curious what other members think of our lifestyle. She sleeps with Greg every weekend in our guest bedroom.


So basically you opened the door, and she walked through it, right?

Maybe begging your wife to have sex with someone else wasn't the best idea.


----------



## Spicy

> I'm curious what other members think of our lifestyle.


I think it is disgusting.


----------



## 2ntnuf

To the op:

:rofl:


----------



## Cynthia

Whatever your reason for posting this, you need therapy.


----------



## GuyFromDK

Your fetish will cause the end of your marriage. If hotwifing, or as this probably is, cuckolding has to work, it must be something you share and the reason why you do it must be to enhance the marital sex life. Otherwise, it will almost certainly blow up in your face. But of course, that this risk is always present in open relationships, no matter how you do it, it is a dangerous game.

What you are doing is not enhancing your sex lives, you have separate sex lives, you with yourself, she with Greg. There is a major risk that this will influence her feelings, it may not make her fall in love with Greg, but she could very easily fall out of love with you. Don't underestimate that risk!

Denial is a common thing within the cuckolding lifestyle, but it will only be possible to maintain a healthy relationship involving this sort of thing if it's a turn-on for both of you - if the denial doesn't turn your wife on, her reason for doing it is, that she doesn't care because she gets what she needs elsewhere. In fact, you have been replaced!

I know what I'm talking about, my wife and I are playing with hotwifing, and we know a lot of people in the lifestyle. It can be fun and very rewarding for a couple if it's done right, but it most certainly can flush your marriage out the toilet.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

gary011 said:


> I'm curious what other members think of our lifestyle. She sleeps with Greg every weekend in our guest bedroom.


Whatever blows your skirt up.

I wonder how much worse things would be for you right now had you'd asked her to pull the train at your local sports bar?


----------



## MattMatt

I would suggest marital counselling.


----------



## ConanHub

Lol!

You need to get yourself into a support group.

It is CA. Cuckoholics Anonymous.

This is a cuckolicous thread.

There could be grave ramifications to Greg ramming.

You should probably get a better prescription from your optometrist. You are seeing the world with cuckavision.

Your life has become cuckdickulous!

You might be suffering from cuckcraziness! 

I think I saw a movie about you once.

There was this big, buff guy that got exposed to a fatal dose of cuckwad radiation but instead of killing him, in moments of extreme horniness, he would transform into a pale little weeny and call captain rammit to rescue his wife.

It was called "The Incredible ****"!

If you enjoy your life, why can't I?😉


----------



## ConanHub

P.S. You did ask what I thought.

You got my honest answer.


----------



## EleGirl

If my husband pushed me to do what you asked your wife to do, I'd dump his ass.


----------



## Chuck71

gary011 said:


> Hi, my name is Gary and I have been married to Christy for five years. I begged her to fulfil my ultimate fantasy and let another guy make love to her. She has an incredible body and keeps herself in great shape. Finally, she agreed and set down some rules. She told me that she could only have one guy make love with her and, if she was going to have sex with Greg, a guy who she met at the gym, she would not have sex with me. I had to choose, I was excited and agreed that she should have him. "It will be a total sex ban," Christy told me, "No touching, no seeing me naked, nothing! Do you still want me to have sex with him?"
> "Yes!" I begged.
> She explained that all the time that she's intimate with him, she wouldn't be intimate with me, she wouldn't even undress in front of me, I agreed and she finally slept with Greg. That was five months ago and to this day, she has not even let me see her in her bra. We are still very loving and close, but no sex. When she sleeps with me from Monday through Thursday, she wears a bra, panties, tee shirt and shorts and I have to wear shorts. She changes in the bathroom and I am forbidden to see or touch her. The only intimacy we have are passionate kisses. I am okay for now with this situation and lust after her so much, I kind of like the denial, it is keeping me permanently hard. I'm curious what other members think of our lifestyle. She sleeps with Greg every weekend in our guest bedroom.


Quite scripted. Odd most details were in action based form and nothing on emotion.

Most opening posts are complete opposite.


----------



## Lostinthought61

men who are so quick to give their wives away to another man should also be willing to be ready to lose their marriage. you sir are not a cuckold spouse living in a one side open marriage.


----------



## MaiChi

I ever my husband voice that he harbours such thoughts as to want to pimp me out to other men like I was tool for mending cars, I would ask him to leave and not look back. There would no time for him to beg me for having such a mind set.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband

gary011 said:


> Hi, my name is Gary and I have been married to Christy for five years. I begged her to fulfil my ultimate fantasy and let another guy make love to her. She has an incredible body and keeps herself in great shape. Finally, she agreed and set down some rules. She told me that she could only have one guy make love with her and, if she was going to have sex with Greg, a guy who she met at the gym, she would not have sex with me. I had to choose, I was excited and agreed that she should have him. "It will be a total sex ban," Christy told me, "No touching, no seeing me naked, nothing! Do you still want me to have sex with him?"
> "Yes!" I begged.
> She explained that all the time that she's intimate with him, she wouldn't be intimate with me, she wouldn't even undress in front of me, I agreed and she finally slept with Greg. That was five months ago and to this day, she has not even let me see her in her bra. We are still very loving and close, but no sex. When she sleeps with me from Monday through Thursday, she wears a bra, panties, tee shirt and shorts and I have to wear shorts. She changes in the bathroom and I am forbidden to see or touch her. The only intimacy we have are passionate kisses. I am okay for now with this situation and lust after her so much, I kind of like the denial, it is keeping me permanently hard. I'm curious what other members think of our lifestyle. She sleeps with Greg every weekend in our guest bedroom.


Sir, you need professional help. There is only one word for this SICK! Have you no self respect?


----------



## MattMatt

*Moderator note:-*

Folks, if you think a post is not legit, please don't imply they are a troll in the thread.

Either ignore the post or report it.


----------



## Diana7

gary011 said:


> Hi, my name is Gary and I have been married to Christy for five years. I begged her to fulfil my ultimate fantasy and let another guy make love to her. She has an incredible body and keeps herself in great shape. Finally, she agreed and set down some rules. She told me that she could only have one guy make love with her and, if she was going to have sex with Greg, a guy who she met at the gym, she would not have sex with me. I had to choose, I was excited and agreed that she should have him. "It will be a total sex ban," Christy told me, "No touching, no seeing me naked, nothing! Do you still want me to have sex with him?"
> "Yes!" I begged.
> She explained that all the time that she's intimate with him, she wouldn't be intimate with me, she wouldn't even undress in front of me, I agreed and she finally slept with Greg. That was five months ago and to this day, she has not even let me see her in her bra. We are still very loving and close, but no sex. When she sleeps with me from Monday through Thursday, she wears a bra, panties, tee shirt and shorts and I have to wear shorts. She changes in the bathroom and I am forbidden to see or touch her. The only intimacy we have are passionate kisses. I am okay for now with this situation and lust after her so much, I kind of like the denial, it is keeping me permanently hard. I'm curious what other members think of our lifestyle. She sleeps with Greg every weekend in our guest bedroom.


What do we think of your lifestyle? I think you are bat crazy. Bringing another person into the marriage is a terrible idea and will end in tears. Adultery always has bad consequences but you started this off so what do you expect. 
:surprise:
What if she falls in love with him? That you get so fed up with having no sex that you ask her to stop having sex with him and she refuses? What if you want children? 

You have opened a can of worms and you may well loose your marriage over this.


----------



## Diana7

MaiChi said:


> I ever my husband voice that he harbours such thoughts as to want to pimp me out to other men like I was tool for mending cars, I would ask him to leave and not look back. There would no time for him to beg me for having such a mind set.


Same here, I would loose all respect for any man who suggested such a thing, and not want to be with him any more. How can any man have so little love and respect for his wife to suggest she commits adultery? Just to a satisfy his sexual fantasies? Sheesh. :frown2:

Its sad that the op's wife went along with it. I suspect that most woman wouldn't even think of doing the same.


----------



## oldshirt

Highly atypical and suspect. 

Most Cucks and hotwife couples are all about the cucks seeing their wives as sexually powerful from a 3rd-party spectator position and then tear into each other in reclaiming sex after the encounter with the bull. 

Agreeing to transfer her sexuality to the OM and completely shut him off from sex or seeing the encounter or seeing her in a sexual manner is completely counter to the cuckold/hotwife lifestyle. Cucks get off on seeing their wives sexualized by other men and then want to 'reclaim' them as theirs. This is very suspect.


----------



## Personal

How tall is Greg?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

I dunno. 

OP, can you add more info on what problems you're sharing to gain advice?

Kindly, I'm getting a vibe that you're just reporting what you've done, not looking for advice or to vent any.

The circumstances whether intentional or not appear to be a little rote.

Can you share a bit more on what you're looking for?

Thanks!


----------



## Lostinthought61

i don't think the OP is coming back...some people when faced with the truth will run the other way and just keep wishing they will wake up from a bad dream.


----------



## StillSearching

*ignores thread*


----------



## MattMatt

MODERATOR NOTE:-

As the OP has not returned this thread is being closed for further replies.

If OP wishes to have the thread reopened he can request this.


----------

